# Pm25-mv With Igaging Absolute Dro



## lcorley (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a pair of Absolute DROs for my PM25. I'm working on the y-axis mount. It seems pretty tight to mount the scale up next to the saddle. I'm considering a horizontal mount on the top of the base using the hold-down bolts to perform double duty.  What do you guys think?

regards,
Leon


----------



## davidh (Jan 1, 2016)

i think i posted on my Facebook page how i did mine,  
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Birch-Industrial-Tool-Serv-Inc/1406807829568869?ref=hl


----------



## davidh (Jan 1, 2016)

or maybe this link is better:
https://www.facebook.com/Birch-Industrial-Tool-Serv-Inc-1406807829568869/photos_stream


----------



## lcorley (Jan 3, 2016)

I decided to mount the scale on the side of the base.






This gives more room at the expense of a long linkage to the saddle.





I made the upper bracket out of 1/8 steel to help rigidity.  The lower bracket is 14 gauge.  It's slotted behind the reader to adjust for height. The slot on the top allows adjustment for depth.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 3, 2016)

Here is how I mounted mine.  It has worked out well so far.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 4, 2016)

Your mounting setup looks to be sufficient.  I did the same thing on my 727 in that I mounted the scale where yours is and then did a longer linkage.  The only thing that I would suggest is adding a second screw to the upper part of the linkage where it mates with the saddle.  This will prevent the linkage from pivoting on the single screw and possibly throwing your readings off by a few thousandths.  Here is a pic of how I mounted mine.  I kind of wish I had spent the money to get the absolute series.  I have the standard igaging and they have worked very well so I don't have any actual complaints.


----------



## lcorley (Jan 4, 2016)

Good input.  I originally thought that there wouldn't be a need for a second screw at the saddle because the rest of the linkage would be rigid enough.  But when I assembled it, a slight misalignment of the ruler caused enough drag to make the joint on the back of the reader slip. A second screw would have reduced that torque.  Its working now, but I'll probably revise the saddle mount to provide more pivot-resistance.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 4, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> Your mounting setup looks to be sufficient.  I did the same thing on my 727 in that I mounted the scale where yours is and then did a longer linkage.  The only thing that I would suggest is adding a second screw to the upper part of the linkage where it mates with the saddle.  This will prevent the linkage from pivoting on the single screw and possibly throwing your readings off by a few thousandths.  Here is a pic of how I mounted mine.  I kind of wish I had spent the money to get the absolute series.  I have the standard igaging and they have worked very well so I don't have any actual complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have two screws with 4 grub screws used to align the racket correctly. It is actually a very simple process to remove and re-install the whole scale.


----------



## lcorley (Jan 7, 2016)

Trying to get back to this project.  I'm calling the y-axis done for now.  Here's how it turned out.




On to the x-axis.
I plan to use install the x-axis scale on the front of the table, using the carriage stop provisions.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 8, 2016)

That is exactly how I installed my X axis.  I used the groove in the front of the table and machined some small t-nuts for holding the scale in place.  Then I used the holes from the center stop to hold the scale in place.  I covered the whole thing with a piece of aluminum L-channel extrusion to keep it clean.


----------



## lcorley (Jan 10, 2016)

I made a little progress on the x-axis mounting blocks.
I attached a pdf of the drawing.
BTW, I'm liking Fusion 360 so far. as a CAD tool
I clamped the blocks together while milling the ends to be sure they were the same length.





Now they're ready to cut the slot and drill the holes.


----------



## lcorley (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally got back to this project. I finished up the scale mounting blocks. The 10-32 button head screws will serve as clamps to hold the scale.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I made a bracket to attach the reader unit to the saddle using the holes for the pointer.





I attached it to the reader with some M3 button head screws.  I  thought they would hold better than the Phillips style that came with the iGaging scales.





I reused one of the M5 pointer screws to attach the bracket to the saddle.





Next step is to trim the scale to fit the table. I'll also do something to tidy up the wires.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 4, 2016)

Any updates to this?

I just got my 3 sets of Absolute Plus DROs today. I think I'm going to do things similarly except for the Y-axis. I really am not a huge fan of that huge cantilever arm going out to the scale. Thinking about doing L-brackets to mount the scale vertically to the table mounting bolts.

EDIT: Also wanted to say thanks for the CAD drawing of those x-axis clamps.


----------

